# Where can I buy a soldering machine (computer job)



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

For the IT folks or geeks in here  ....

where can I purchase a small soldering machine or a solder station (including solder pencil and solder wire) ? If you know the name of the store and the whereabouts that would be really great!

I gotta fix one of my notebook's power jack. As of now...I have the jack out of its housing and it is hanging with two wires "naked" (just protected by the electrical tape) which is kinda ok for a workaround but pretty ugly and sloppy (it has been like that for awhile)

Thanks,


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

ACE Hardware has general Soldering Irons which I believe you can use on circuits. You can buy the stand and cleaning sponge separately. I am looking for a cordless one if anyone knows where I could get that. Good luck dude.


----------

